# Engineer Cadets - mv Otaio, 1962-64



## MIKE1962 (Dec 17, 2013)

Several engineer cadets who sailed in Otaio 1962-64 have managed to locate each other in the UK in recent years, and have a small reunion from time to time.

Despite much searching, the four of us have so far failed to find any of the other 17 or so. If you were there - or know someone that was - please do get in touch.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry if I seem as if I'm trying to teach Granpa to suck eggs, but have you tried http://www.rakaia.co.uk/ where there is a section on the _Otaio_?


----------



## MIKE1962 (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear Ron

Many thanks for the suggestion. I was aware that there's a section of the Rakaia website relating to Otaio specifically, but its forum/message board and “feedback form” links don’t seem to be working at present. I’ll try again in a few days.

Best regards
Mike


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Mike,

Sorry for that, I haven't been on there for some time and it is greatly changed from the original. It used to be a site complete with lots of articles, reminiscences and information.


----------



## rivet (Feb 18, 2006)

*dave carpenter ex nzsc engineer*

Hi Mike
Have you tried the Durham Association!


----------

